
Steps to install tmux in Cygwin - shawndumas
http://java.ociweb.com/mark/programming/tmuxInCygwin.html
======
johnmw
I would suggest installing Vagrant instead.
([http://www.vagrantup.com/](http://www.vagrantup.com/))

For example:

Start your new Ubuntu machine...

$ vagrant init precise32
[http://files.vagrantup.com/precise32.box](http://files.vagrantup.com/precise32.box)

$ vagrant up

SSH in..

$ vagrant ssh

And install tmux

$ sudo apt-get install tmux

*note: these commands are off the top of my head, please read the getting started guide for proper instructions.

~~~
dmourati
With the current state of virtualization (vagrant/virtualbox for example), I
have to wonder why anyone would choose cygwin. Honest question.

~~~
chris_j
It's been a while since I used Windows so I can't really comment on the
current state of Cygwin but the one thing that I still recommend Cygwin for is
to use the X server if you want to log on to a *nix box and run something
graphical.

~~~
fuzzix
I appreciate people doing work like this. I've worked in Windows-only
environments and used cygwin and some window manager (such as bblite) for my
workflow. Good to know if I were still relying on that crutch that I could get
tmux working.

The supplied hardware at these gigs didn't really have the spec for spinning
up VMs - this also spared me from fiddly network and other shared resource
setup.

I even had a "portable" cygwin install on a USB stick.

------
rossy
Well, I just installed this. I always assumed tmux wasn't compatible with
Cygwin, but I guess it is.

Note that you can skip steps 2 and 3 if you install libevent-devel and
libncurses-devel in step 1. The Cygwin provided versions of these packages are
good enough (in fact, libevent is the same version.) Also, I didn't get any
warnings when running autogen.sh, but I have all the available versions of
autoconf and automake installed, so that might be why.

~~~
Ives
You were right until very recently. If I recall correctly, tmux used to send
file descriptors over sockets, something which isn't supported by cygwin.
Pretty recently someone made a patch to tmux that allowed it to work without
the unsupported behaviour.

~~~
rossy
I see. It would have been nice to see the problem fixed on the Cygwin side,
but either way, it's great to be able to use tmux on Windows. I missed it.

------
Xophmeister
Weird coincidence: I found this yesterday and spent the afternoon compiling it
up on my work machine, where I'm forced to use Cygwin for lack of anything
better. Open up HN this morning and it's on the front page!

Anyway, these steps worked fine for me and I didn't even get any complaints at
the autogen stage. It took about 40 minutes to get everything compiled and
installed, which I didn't think was too bad on my ancient work machine.

~~~
a3n
Thanks for the "it worked for me," makes me more willing to give it a shot.

------
xatnys
Wow! I didn't know tmux works on Cygwin. Last I checked there was an issue due
to Cygwin not supporting proper file descriptors.

Apparently tmux has worked under Cygwin for some time now - since July at
least. The actual patch appears to originate here, and is a neat little read:
[http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=308508...](http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=30850840)

------
Zombieball
While this comment may be a bit out of place, I thought I'd throw it in.

For any OSX users here, iTerm 2 has fantastic tmux integration. Simply launch
tmux with the -CC flag (tmux -CC). iTerm 2 will open a new window for your
tmux session. Tabs that are opened, split, etc. are created as tmux windows /
panes and can be quickly restored upon resuming a tmux session.

------
J_Darnley
Why compile the first two from source? They are available in the package
manager.

------
a3voices
And people wonder why Linux never became mainstream for consumers.

~~~
25cf
But cygwin isn't linux, and on 99% of actual linux distributions you will
never have to compile tmux from source. A better statement would be "And
people wonder why Windows never became mainstream for developers."

Steps to install cygwin on actual linux? "(package manager) (install) tmux".
And on OS X? Install brew by copy and pasting a command into terminal, then
"brew install tmux". Even if you're an average consumer you could complete
both of those steps without a problem. (Then again, why would the average
consumer want tmux?) Windows/cygwin is the problem here, not linux.

~~~
chid
If it were on the default package list if would just be apt-cyg install tmux
(if you have apt-cyg installed)

